# Research help - Olsen's 1938



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

I would like to ask a big favour. Does anyone have a copy of the 1938 edition of Olsen's Fishermen's Nautical Almanack and would be prepared to let me have a scan or a copy of a single page. The page I would like to see is the very last page of the trawler list. It probably only has 3 or 4 trawlers on it, but I would like to see the page. Grimsby Library has a copy of the 1938 Olsens but this page is missing. If anyone could help, I would be very grateful
Thanks
Hilary


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

*Olsen's 1938*

Hilary -

I have a 1938 Olsen's, but I'm afraid it's in a very frail condition, and wouldn't survive being laid flat - even if I had a scanner, which I don't!

There are 20 vessels on the last page, from YEZO to ZONIA.

Please let let me know what info you need, and I'll send it to you.

I'm about to "go off watch" now, so I'll be in touch tomorrow.

Regards,
Barry


----------

